# How much and how often



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Now that I've got a few foods I know Bailey will eat how much and how often should I feed her? All I can get her to eat is venison, apples, and cheese. Id like her to gain a little then just maintain. Thanks!!!


----------



## Sparkles Mom (Feb 19, 2012)

I beleive in free feeding.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

She was being fed freely. If I put a bowl of venison down she will eat the entire bowl no matter how much is in there. I just worry about her making herself sick doing this. I put apple pieces in her crate and she ate all of it in one sitting.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She needs a balanced diet. Cooked venison, apples and cheese are not going to be balanced enough as a steady diet.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I'm aware that its not a perfect diet but it's all she will eat right now. And trust me I have tried a lot of foods!

So never mind I'll just figure it out


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Okay. I was not being rude, it just is not balanced and I do not want you having to deal with health issues if she is not getting what she needs.

Perhaps others can better tell you how much of these things to offer her. I cannot since I have never fed this way.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I didn't take you as rude! It just made me feel like a bad chi mom. Like I said I know it's not perfect but at least she's eating something.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What have you tried Missy? 

Are you interested in finding a kibble she'll eat? Have you tried a pre-made like ZiwiPeak? Stella and Chewys is usually well received by most dogs. Have you tried canned?

Venison is a great meat source. But she needs to have calcium. Will she eat a chicken wing? Or you could sprinkle some egg shells (crushed into a powder) on her meat. Is it cooked or raw? I can point you to some cooked recipes if you want to try home cooking. Raw is easier if you want to go that route.

Let us know what you've tried and maybe we can help you more.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

well all dogs eat dif amounts it depends how hungry they are! atm we are free feeding as our nearly 5 year old collie went through a stage and wouldnt eat so i suggest you try to get her eating some veg? there is recipies online that you could sneek them in? like say somehow you got the veg in the meat? and dont worry your not a bad mum


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> What have you tried Missy?
> 
> Are you interested in finding a kibble she'll eat? Have you tried a pre-made like ZiwiPeak? Stella and Chewys is usually well received by most dogs. Have you tried canned?
> 
> ...


I have tried Stella's and Chewys and she won't touch it. I've tried carrots, green beans, cottage cheese, a number of wet foods. The venison is barely cooked. I can try eggs, didn't think of that one. She was eating dry kibble then the wet version for awhile, but now she won't.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If she loves rare venison, go ahead and give that, but mix it with stella and chewys (all the way so she can't pick out the venison only). That way she is at least getting some of the nutrition she needs. You can do the same with kibble. Grind it to a powder and then mix it with the venison or canned food. Then you can gradually decrease the venison and add more of the kibble, pre-made, or canned food. 

If she really likes meat, it's not much of a stretch to get her on a raw diet if you want to go that route. You just have to make sure you have a calcium/edible bone source. Just meat by itself is not healthy. It would be better to be on a one star dog food than to be on an unbalanced raw diet.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> If she loves rare venison, go ahead and give that, but mix it with stella and chewys (all the way so she can't pick out the venison only). That way she is at least getting some of the nutrition she needs. You can do the same with kibble. Grind it to a powder and then mix it with the venison or canned food. Then you can gradually decrease the venison and add more of the kibble, pre-made, or canned food.
> 
> If she really likes meat, it's not much of a stretch to get her on a raw diet if you want to go that route. You just have to make sure you have a calcium/edible bone source. Just meat by itself is not healthy. It would be better to be on a one star dog food than to be on an unbalanced raw diet.


Ok thanks I'll try adding the Stellas and Chewys in with the venison.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

My pups hate the freeze dried Stella & cheweys, but absolutely cannot get enough of the frozen!  it's cheaper, too!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I keep reading that pups love Stella's and Chewys but Bailey turns her nose up to it lol! Queen finicky!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Missygal said:


> I keep reading that pups love Stella's and Chewys but Bailey turns her nose up to it lol! Queen finicky!!


I know what you are going through. Brody was the pickiest puppy I had ever seen. He'd eat his kibble for a couple days then absolutely refuse it. He went days without eating. He worried me sick. Then I'd give in and give him a different brand and he'd happily eat it for 2-3 meals. Then refuse it again. I swear I was pulling my hair out. I must have tried every kibble out there. 

Then Muzby (kelly) asked if I would consider raw. I started him out on Natures Variety frozen medallions because I was scared of the ratios in do it yourself raw feeding. After I got comfortable with that, and he was eating well then I started switching it up and adding different meats until I had him entirely on prey model which is 80% meat, 10% bone, and 10% organs. It was a process that took time. I did lots and lots of research before I made up my mind to go raw. If I know one thing... you have to be comfortable with what you are feeding. 

Now he's 3 1/2 and has been on raw for 3 years and doing great. The variety in raw is what keeps him eating and keeps him happy. He doesn't get the same meal even two meals in a row usually. It's always something different, and that's what is the KEY to keeping him eating happily. 

Just wanted to share that I've been there with a picky eater and I know how frustrating it is! Hang in there, you will eventually find something that works for you and get her on a healthy eating regimen.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Thank you Brodysmom! Makes me feel better when I hear that others have gone thru this!!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

She actually ate it mixed just now!! I'm amazed...hopefully she will keep liking it!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Missygal said:


> She actually ate it mixed just now!! I'm amazed...hopefully she will keep liking it!!!!


Ah! Perfect!


----------

